# Where is the Love for SPEEDHD!!



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

There are alot more of us racin' fans than they must think

and we take it very serious @ times 

and imo the difference between HD and SD for a race 

is more significant than any other sport/show i watch 






besides the NFL


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

AFAIK there is no SpeedHD available anywhere.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

As an avid F1 fan I can't wait for SpeedTV HD. The only information I've seen was with the D* announcement claiming Sept 07.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Two hands up for Formula 1 in HD on Dish here in Vegas. We're the folks that get up at 4am Sunday mornings when there's a race even though we have a 622 - nothing beats live coverage.

Yes please. And we'd even pay extra for it... but don't tell Dish the last part.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

The truck race tonight looked like it was shot in HD then down rezed to 480 4:3


----------



## haloguy628 (Aug 5, 2007)

Yes, would be nice to have Speed HD. Maybe a petition would be helpful?


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

ssmith10pn said:


> The truck race tonight looked like it was shot in HD then down rezed to 480 4:3


Thats probably because the Nextel Cup series is racing at the same track this weekend and Nascar has their own HD equipment that they use at each track...

As of right now, Speed HD doesn't exist... so, you can't ask for it to be added to Dish.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

It must be coming soon. Directv has it on the list of HD networks they have agreements with. Don't you believe it's coming?

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=948332&highlight=


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Mikey said:


> It must be coming soon. Directv has it on the list of HD networks they have agreements with. Don't you believe it's coming?
> 
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=948332&highlight=


----------



## chc59 (Sep 12, 2005)

Here is another vote for F1 in HD. Recently visited a friend in Canada. He has TSN HD. I don't recall the satellite provider. Early on Sunday morn, we watched a F1 race in what appeared to be HD. If it was not HD, it was 16X9 SD. Either way, the picture quality was superb on his 50" Sony. I have the same model Sony. (He liked mine.) The Speed coverage picture quality doesn't even come close. The source for both Speed and TSN is the same. It is the International feed from F1. I have a vague recollection that F1 is considering HD and planned to HD broadcast some races later in the '07 season. In the meantime they would broadcast in widescreen. Considering the quality that I saw, might have been 4:2:2 widescreen, or maybe just less compression.) Either way, Speed, get with the times.
Joe


----------



## Bubba3 (Dec 7, 2003)

Count me in for F1 in HD. On the other hand I would be very happy if E* would put up my locals (Harrisburg ,PA) so that I could see the first part of the NASCAR season in HD. Because of terrain and distance I can not receive the FOX affiliate OTA.


----------



## blackwhole (Apr 12, 2007)

chc59 said:


> Here is another vote for F1 in HD. Recently visited a friend in Canada. He has TSN HD. I don't recall the satellite provider. Early on Sunday morn, we watched a F1 race in what appeared to be HD. If it was not HD, it was 16X9 SD. Either way, the picture quality was superb on his 50" Sony. I have the same model Sony. (He liked mine.) The Speed coverage picture quality doesn't even come close. The source for both Speed and TSN is the same. It is the International feed from F1. I have a vague recollection that F1 is considering HD and planned to HD broadcast some races later in the '07 season. In the meantime they would broadcast in widescreen. Considering the quality that I saw, might have been 4:2:2 widescreen, or maybe just less compression.) Either way, Speed, get with the times.
> Joe


Yes, I think the Canadian GP and the USGP were broadcast in 16x9 SD. That's an upgrade that I'll take until true HD is available!

Bring on Speed HD!!!!


----------



## nostromo777 (Jul 20, 2005)

Schizm said:


> As an avid F1 fan I can't wait for SpeedTV HD. The only information I've seen was with the D* announcement claiming Sept 07.


Speed can switch to HD tomorrow, but Bernie Ecclestone controls all things about F1. As of right now, shooting the races in HD is not standard practice. Hopefully bernie switches real soon.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

blackwhole said:


> Yes, I think the Canadian GP and the USGP were broadcast in 16x9 SD. That's an upgrade that I'll take until true HD is available!
> 
> Bring on Speed HD!!!!


The Candian GP was in SD 4:3.

However, the USGP, French, and Great Britain GPs were all in SD Widescreen and looked great on Fox Sports.

I'm sure that Speed with have an HD channel by the end of the year. But I bet that most of its programming will be in SD. Plus Nascar season is almost over, or at least it will be if they don't launch in Sept. Aside from Nascar, I'm not sure how much of their racing would be in HD.

In short, even is Speed HD does arrive this year, I don't expect much from it until the 2008 seasons begin.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

We should ask Bob, Steve and Dave for a shoutout to the F1 addicts on DBSTalk!!!


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

CoriBright said:


> We should ask Bob, Steve and Dave for a shoutout to the F1 addicts on DBSTalk!!!


:icon_cool that would be awesome. I have to agree though, we probably won't hear of SpeedTV HD until next year.


----------



## UT06 (Jun 27, 2006)

In for F1.


----------



## mowingnut1 (Feb 17, 2006)

Forget SpeedHD, I want SpeedVISION back! Other than F1, there's mostly crap on Speed, it's dumbed down motorsports like the other Fox products have dumbed down their content. I rarely watch it anymore since they dropped WRC coverage.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

mowingnut1 said:


> Forget SpeedHD, I want SpeedVISION back! Other than F1, there's mostly crap on Speed, it's dumbed down motorsports like the other Fox products have dumbed down their content. I rarely watch it anymore since they dropped WRC coverage.


As long as they still cover MotoGP I am, happy, and if they ever cover it in HD I will be ecstatic.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Speed (and Dish) better hurry up and get this rolling. Especially, when Speed has locked down the "All Star Challenge" for the next 7 years. I was pretty miffed that it was not on Fox's glorious HD this last time around.


----------



## RLMesq (Mar 9, 2003)

grooves12 said:


> As long as they still cover MotoGP I am, happy, and if they ever cover it in HD I will be ecstatic.


I agree completely... F1 is mostly single file all the way around the track, but in MotoGP the riders pass on turns where cars would never be able to get two wide.

Now if the Kentucky Kid would get off his ass and chase the funny lookin' little Aussie with the big ears...


----------



## michelb (Sep 5, 2007)

blackwhole said:


> Yes, I think the Canadian GP and the USGP were broadcast in 16x9 SD. That's an upgrade that I'll take until true HD is available!
> 
> Bring on Speed HD!!!!


I believe all GPs have been available in HD on TSNHD in Canada for the past 2 years but I only recently got it and I can confirm that Istanbul was broadcast in HD (I think it is 720P). The onboard video is 16:9 SD and there's a huge difference!


----------



## michelb (Sep 5, 2007)

michelb said:


> I believe all GPs have been available in HD on TSNHD in Canada for the past 2 years but I only recently got it and I can confirm that Istanbul was broadcast in HD (I think it is 720P). The onboard video is 16:9 SD and there's a huge difference!


I stand corrected; I was sure that Istanbul was HD but Monza was indeed 16:9 SD.


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

Who would want F1 in HD? And see all the grid girls in HD;-) Now that's just crazy talk.

Now if you're talking about audio in Dolby Digital, I'd be happy with 19,000 RPM of a Ferrari V-8. I'd bet hearing the cars run through Monza in DD would be awesome. Might wake up the neighbors here on the west coast.

I


----------



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

davethestalker said:


> Speed (and Dish) better hurry up and get this rolling. Especially, when Speed has locked down the "All Star Challenge" for the next 7 years. I was pretty miffed that it was not on Fox's glorious HD this last time around.


that was one of the worst produced and televised races all year imo

if they dont change it by next year i will not be watching that race

also tnt better start doing things different or there will be a mutany


----------



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

in all seriousness though


id rather see formula 1 than nascar in HD anyday


----------



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

i will take any news @ this point


----------

